# Thanks a Million Tommy...



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Tommy, I recieved my AFAW today, and lets just say it was worth the wait. Ron did a f$%# awesome job building it. You and Ron are class acts..... If this rod cast half as good as it looks I may give your some competition.. (joking)!!!!!


Picture coming soon..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'm glad you like the rod!!

 

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

now i need to come to Willimington..


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey KMW,

Don't know which rod you got the Beach or the Surf but I can guarantee it casts great. The rest is up to you!  As for Ron, the man does fantastic work. I have a couple of his rods. 

Go on down and hook up with Tommy, you won't regret it.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I got a custom wrapped beach.... :beer:

I will be hooking up with Tommy.. Maybe I'll post my video's of my lesson on the forum so everyone can laugh at my form.. LOL


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*First Impressions*

As soon as I got home I grabbed my slosh20 out of the basement and headed to the park.. My 525 is being serviced so it was the slosh 20 or the 30.. In hinsight i should have oiled the bearings.. They really needed it.. So I got to the football field and tried my verison of the Hatteras cast.. :--| 90 yards tops.. LOL Then I start working at my OTG cast.. The first 15-20 times were pretty decent. Than I decided to increase the drop by about 2-3 feet and slow up my cast. Allowing the rod to fully load... Man that made all the difference.. The 6oz was getting launched further than i ever casted (non-braid). I'm still a rookie when it comes to the OTG cast so if it can make me look better it can help anyone.. I regreted not bring 8oz with me; im wondering how that would have felt. I can only imagine how it would have been with my penn 525 on there.... Very Impressed..

first time using it and I was casting from goal post to goal post with 6oz.. Not my best ever, but a good start. I know once my casting skills increase so will my distance..

equipment

slosh 20 (needed oil)
17lb suffix
50 big game shock
6oz pyrimid sinker...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Sounds awesome. Great report. Kind of second guessing my Fusion Magnum, but I havent even got the FM in my hands yet.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

No need to second guess it....get one of each! :beer:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

KMW, Nice report. Let us know how it does with the 525.

Don't second guess Treed. The Fusion and Fusion Mag are fine rods. It's great to have choices on the high end heavers though.... 

The action of the AFAW Beach and the Fusion are different enough that it absolutely comes down to individual preferences.



Tommy


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> As soon as I got home I grabbed my slosh20 out of the basement and headed to the park.. My 525 is being serviced so it was the slosh 20 or the 30.. In hinsight i should have oiled the bearings.. They really needed it.. So I got to the football field and tried my verison of the Hatteras cast.. :--| 90 yards tops.. LOL Then I start working at my OTG cast.. The first 15-20 times were pretty decent. Than I decided to increase the drop by about 2-3 feet and slow up my cast. Allowing the rod to fully load... Man that made all the difference.. The 6oz was getting launched further than i ever casted (non-braid). I'm still a rookie when it comes to the OTG cast so if it can make me look better it can help anyone.. I regreted not bring 8oz with me; im wondering how that would have felt. I can only imagine how it would have been with my penn 525 on there.... Very Impressed..
> 
> first time using it and I was casting from goal post to goal post with 6oz.. Not my best ever, but a good start. I know once my casting skills increase so will my distance..
> 
> ...


K - Man,

Let me know how it does with B8-N-8. I am looking for a Winter rod building project (conventional build) for a good casting rod that will handle 10 and bait. Is the rod two equal sections?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Well if you stop BS'n we can hit AI this fall and you can cast if... LOL 




Sandcrab said:


> K - Man,
> 
> Let me know how it does with B8-N-8. I am looking for a Winter rod building project (conventional build) for a good casting rod that will handle 10 and bait. Is the rod two equal sections?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> Well if you stop BS'n we can hit AI this fall and you can cast if... LOL



Weather permitting, I'll be at AI VA Saturday AM with a fishing buddy from DE. 

Sandcrab


----------

